# Can not let go.



## cottonspinner (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a knitting machine that I tried to learn with. I had successes and failures, but a lot of frustration. I decided to forget the whole thing and sell my machine. It was put away for a few month to cool down. When I was preparing for-sale blurd and reviewing what my machine should be able to do, I just couldn't let it go. I'm back but I'm not sure if I will do any better this time. I hope.
Just some crazy thinking out loud. It helps.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I found a teacher at our local LYS. It was worth the money to learn the basics from a person & not the instruction manual.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Take a few classes. I don't have a knitting machine but would love to be the proud owner of one. Don't give up, you might regret not persevering.


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

When I had bought these machines there were several video tapes along with them. Ihave just now started watching them. The first one is The Beginning Knit Picker. 

This is garment knitting and is the complete first course. It is 5 hour and 55 minutes by Mary Lou Buccicone of Marylouknit. This is an awesome video it shows how to do so much. I love this video and I am going to record it on a cd so I can always have it where ever I go. 

In this video we are making a skirt and a top. I will show it when it is finished. I am not thrilled with the color of yarn I am using but since it came with the machines and this is a learning experience why not use it up. I may just be suprised and like it once the project it finished.

I hope you can find this as it make so much sence and she teaches everthing step by step. Included in this is how to get you measurements and things. When I look at a pattern it looks so greek to me and I am scared of it. lol Now it makes sence and the way she explains it makes it not so scarey. I hope you can find it I am sure you will find it very helpful as I do.


----------



## cottonspinner (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Please don't give up! We all went through the same one way or another. As Linday mentioned, we all need to perserve in order to learn the techniques of machine knitting. 

If you can find a teacher or a group of machine knitters near you, it will be of great advantage. If not, go to AbesBook.com and type in the search engine "knitting machine". Purchase yourself a good used book about machine knitting. They're inexpensive and yet a great tool to help you understand how a knitting machine works. The most important of all, read the knitting machine manual step by step and thoroughly. 

We are also here to give you encouragements and help you with any questions.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

The old saying is 'practice makes perfect' so keep on persevering and you will be rewarded with some lovely work. It worked for me!
:thumbup:


----------



## SteveD (Aug 14, 2012)

What kind of machine are you using. Perhaps there are some things we could help with.


----------



## cottonspinner (Aug 15, 2011)

SteveD
I have a kh230.


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

http://diananatters.blogspot.fr/2010/01/links-to-beginner-lessons.html

have a good look at that ladies video's they are very easy to follow.....Not sure which machine you are using but she covers the basics. Stick with it - well worth it in the end.
Good Luck -


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Your machine is a pretty basic machine. Have you changed the sponge Bar? If not that could cause a lot of problems. Also check that your needle latches open and close and that the carriage doesn't have any unwanted yarn or fluff under it. Have youoiled your machine as recommende? If so start at the beginning of the manual ad do go thru it line by line, word by word and do all the sampliong it tells you to do. Then if you have a problem you can always put it up on this site for help. 
I used a teacher for a while and we just went thru the book as I mentioned. I culd have done that myself and saved a lot of money. Watch the videos on youtube and look into thaat video that was mentioned. It is always nicer to have the teacher in the room with you as in a video that you can play and replay over nad over again.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I just tried to look up the video mentioned and unfortuntely Mary Lou had passed away years ago. There are other videos out there by other knitters.



littlemissxmas said:


> When I had bought these machines there were several video tapes along with them. Ihave just now started watching them. The first one is The Beginning Knit Picker.
> 
> This is garment knitting and is the complete first course. It is 5 hour and 55 minutes by Mary Lou Buccicone of Marylouknit. This is an awesome video it shows how to do so much. I love this video and I am going to record it on a cd so I can always have it where ever I go.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Your 230 is a very nice machine, the videos by diana sullivan are organized by lesson, you might want to watch her hobby machine or LK light knitter videos as well, those are for non patterning machines which work like yours. 
Here's a link for youtube videos;
http://makingthings.andreatung.com/2009/07/learn-machine-knitting-on-youtube.html 
And another to DS beginners videos;
http://diananatters.blogspot.com/2010/01/links-to-beginner-lessons.html


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

I have gone to youtube.com and got a lot of help.


----------



## scottiemom (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi. I'm so new to machine knitting my new Studio 360 isn't completely set up yet. Would love to watch a video about it as the manuals are confusing. My machine is in the living room right by the TV so I don't give up before starting. 
I live in the country outside Noelville in Northern Ontario so not much chance of finding classes.


----------



## Janneylynn (Dec 9, 2011)

cottonspinner said:


> thanks for the encouragement.


Diana Natters on Blogspot has DVD's for a machine knitting beginner. I learned so much from the Donna Seitzer videos when I got my machine long ago. Her son has now agreed to put those on DVD. The quality isn't great since he had to make them from the old videos, but still alot of great info.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

This reminds me that you have to have a real strong desire to want to learn the knitting machine. This means putting in hours and hours of practice and sticking with it. It isn't like buying a new mixer and coming home and baking a perfect cake on the first try. It does help to have a live instructor because he can give you many tips to avoid a lot of frustration. The good news is, once you learn it, you will have a new skill for life, even if a few years elapse between sessions using the machine.


----------



## MtKnitter (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a set of VHS videos called Machine Knitting with Ann Kite. There are two videos in the set. No 1 is Basic techiques in Single bed knitting for beginners with Knitmaster(studio/silver reed), Brother & Toyota machines. No. 2 is Punchcard Knitting and the Charting Device for Knitmaster, Brother and Toyota machines. The two videos are a total of 5 1/2 hours. I'm willing to part with the videos for $30 for the set plus shipping. You will need to still have a VHS player but if you prefer watching videos on the TV and not the computer, these might be the set for you. Send me a PM if you are interested and I can give you more information, if you'd like.

Lois


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

As a former owner of a Brother machine knitting shop I have many VHS tapes (yes old school). I'm willing to sell at $5.00 each plus shipping. PM me if interested.

Anita


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Anita,
I would be inteerested it youlet me know what you have.
Eudice


----------



## Birgitte (Oct 12, 2011)

There are lots of videos on youtube - where you can learn at lot, I have 3 different knitting mashines, among these, a Passap 
E 6000, i learned most of what I needed about this on youtube.


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

euvid said:


> I just tried to look up the video mentioned and unfortuntely Mary Lou had passed away years ago. There are other videos out there by other knitters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so sad. I am sorry to hear that. I have several from her and they sure are very helpful. I would love to contact her family to see if they would allow me to share these tapes with others as they are awesome. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Search Results









Ogemaw County Herald, 2008


www.migenweb.net/ogemaw/newspapers2008.htm


Buccicone, Mary Lou, Death, December 11, 2008, Page 9a, Column 1. Buccione, Mary Lou, Death, December 18, 2008, Page 
Here it is.


----------



## SteveD (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Cottonspinner,
There is a Yahoo group that deals exclusively with bulky machines like your 230 their link is
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FunWithBigBrother/
They would appreciate having you in the group. You already got some good advise here regarding the sponge bar. The Knitting Closet carries these and have fairly good prices for a complete sponge bar the link to them is 
http://www.theknittingcloset.com/pd_sponge.cfm#main
This should get you right to the sponge bar page. There are some books on hand manipulated stitches you can find on ebay and other places


----------



## SteveD (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Cottonspinner,
There is a Yahoo group that deals exclusively with bulky machines like your 230 their link is
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FunWithBigBrother/
They would appreciate having you in the group. You already got some good advise here regarding the sponge bar. The Knitting Closet carries these and have fairly good prices for a complete sponge bar the link to them is 
http://www.theknittingcloset.com/pd_sponge.cfm#main
This should get you right to the sponge bar page. There are some books on hand manipulated stitches you can find on ebay and other places


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

keep with it and do it one step at atime. I have found it helpful to have lessons and to use the computer and instruction book. I like learning something then making something using that technique. there are quite a few easy projects, hats, scarfs, shawls that can be done when you are a beginner. It takes time but is so rewarding when you make something. so don't give up.


----------



## anniebee (Aug 3, 2012)

I know the feeling!


----------



## cottonspinner (Aug 15, 2011)

I lost my Favorites file which contained a reference to a list of machines and their capabilities. Without this list I have trouble following references to various machines.
Does anyone have of such a list? It would help.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

scanthecat.com
Daiseyknits.com
aboutknittingmachines.com
yarn-store.comknittsings.com


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Linday, I have a Silver Reed (Singer) 700 (metal 4.5mm gauge) for sale. No ribber though. This model is a workhorse. I am in Chatham Ontario. Machine comes with all tools, weights, pattern paper, punch cards. If you're interested, let me know. Asking $200 + S&H



Linday said:


> Take a few classes. I don't have a knitting machine but would love to be the proud owner of one. Don't give up, you might regret not persevering.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

THat is a fantastic price for a fantastic machine


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

That is a decent price I hope who ever gets that machine has tons of fun with it.


----------



## cev (Apr 12, 2013)

I bought the vhs tapes elsewhere and received only Part B's of both no. 1 and no. 2 in the series Machine Knitting with Ann Kite. Where could I buy Part A for them?


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

scottiemom said:


> Hi. I'm so new to machine knitting my new Studio 360 isn't completely set up yet. Would love to watch a video about it as the manuals are confusing. My machine is in the living room right by the TV so I don't give up before starting.
> I live in the country outside Noelville in Northern Ontario so not much chance of finding classes.


Hi scottiemom and cottonspinner...I live in Windsor and there are no classes available here either, but thanks to YouTube and this forum I don't feel so alone. I got my machines years ago and gave up and now I am trying it again. I purchased video lessons and I watch them a lot and keep at it. Things are not always going smoothly! I will not let a machine get the better of me though!! Keep at it....it's worth it.


----------



## halifax94 (Jan 31, 2014)

hi I am intrested in your anne kite knitting videos please reply and let me know how much thank you


----------

